# making own lumber



## fishfryer (Sep 7, 2010)

Has anyone used, or seen portable saw mill being used?     I need to saw up some bug damaged pine.  Any thoughts appreciated


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 7, 2010)

www.baileysonline.com
Sells home lumber cutting stuff....
They had a video of some equipt
they sell.....Might still have the link
up....


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Sep 7, 2010)

You have two choices ...those that cut with a chain saw and those that use a band saw blade.  

From what I know, using a chainsaw sawmill will be time consuming but probably more economical if our going to do it yourself.  Those that use a band saw blade are quicker but are pretty expensive...I think minimum starts around $5K and can go up to around $30K plus.  

I had someone with a portal sawmill come and cut up some wood for me.  He did a great job.  He will come to your location if you want.  He will also talk with you about how you want it cut.  He will quarter saw the wood if you/he feels that is best.  He will want to help you get the most out of your wood.  Anyway, his name is Drew Leviton - The Bobtail Critter Sawmill.  You can call him  404-444-8294.  He sometime posts on the Woodworkers Guild of Ga  website.  I think he might can be reached on Twitter - http://twitter.com/bobtailcritter.

Keep in mind that you need to plan on where your are going to stack/ sticker your wood when it's cut.  Drew can provide you kiln dried stickers for your wood.  


Personally, unless you want to be cutting wood all the time...buying a portable bandsaw mill is probably out of the question.  Buying a chainsaw mill such as an Alaskan Sawmill, Logosol mill would be economical for a DIY but it would be time consuming and hard work.

Hope this helps, 

Kevin


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 7, 2010)

7maghunter and northgahunter, I thank you both, very much for taking time to share info. We'll follow up on these leads,and come up with a solution. Once again thanks.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Sep 7, 2010)

There is The Forest Festival coming up in Perry, FL.  I don't know if that's too far for you but they have all that stuff actually working and on display.  One of their portable sawmills last year actually had me wanting one and I don't even need it.


----------

